# Ten Reasons Electric Cars Are Stranded on the 'Bleeding Edge'



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

This Peterson guy is an idiot. Un-informed and idiotic is an understatement. He not only does not know the facts, he makes some of them up. It is terrible that an idiot like this can get a job and make money writing this kind of dribble. The worst part is that an uninformed public is being fed this crap and takes it to heart.


----------



## evblazer (Nov 17, 2011)

There are some interesting things in the article and like it or not even without him writing it that is how most people I've met have spoken on it or feel about it. Using the the price of one EV to one HEV which are different kind of screws up at least one of his points but may still stand and have good reasoning.

I like quite a few of his replies to comment s
"The good news is an EV will almost certainly be part of your economic future. The bad news is it will have two wheels and pedals. Brace yourself."
He knows me  I really like my power assist on my bicycle to take the edge off those hills and the bite out of the wind on hard days. If my commute wasn't 50 miles round trip I wouldn't need it be but a bad day requires power assist. I used to have full size evs but way back then there was no easy way to modify them for my new longer commute so to a bicycle and then occasionally a power assisted one I went. 

Further down he says "Nothing cuts fuel costs like replacing a 30 mile commute with a 3 mile commute, or riding a bicycle to the market instead of a 4,000 pound car." That is for sure. My xtracycle doesn't carry as much as my old EV Pickup but it sure is cheaper to run and easier to load.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2012)

Cost to drive my Leaf 150,000 miles. 
$2.64 for each fill up. 
2000 fill ups to go 150,000 miles if I can only go 75 miles per fill up. That costs. $5280 bucks for electricity. $.11 per kWh. 

Fuel Cost to drive my 20 mpg SUV. $26,250 at $3.50 per gallon. 70% of that cost is just wasted out the tail pipe or $18,375 bucks not even spent to move the car. That is what you pay extra to pollute. 


36.6kWh per gallon of gasoline - 70% lost due to inefficiency of ICE = 24.92kWh lost or totally wasted as smog and heat. 
leaves 11.2kWh remaining of true usable kWh per gallon. 
My SUV goes 20 miles per gallon. It only gets to use 11.2 kWh of the energy in the fuel. 70% of my cost is out the tail pipe polluting the air. That means I get to pay to pollute too. How blind I had been for so many years. 
I can go 3.5 miles per kWh and if I use the 36.6 kWh usable energy equal to one gallon of fuel I can go 128 miles. 
Cost for SUV equals : $3.50 to go 20 miles
Cost for Leaf equals: $4.26 to go 128 miles equal to one gallon of fuel. And this is calculating at 3.5 miles per kwh. I have done better. 

Polluting factor SUV: 100%
Polluting factor Leaf: 0% fully solar charged.


----------

